# Lake Talquin tomorrow



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Gonna be at there tomorrow after some crappie and maybe a few stripers! Hopefully I'll have a few pics to share and some video footage worth editing! :thumbsup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck ! Save some for seed !


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

For seed?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fix the flat?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well after a very very long day of unfortunate events, I finally made it to the Lake around 8. Mrs. Pat at Lake Talquin Lodge said that the regulars weren't catching much lately but that is expected for December on Talquin and this warmer winter isn't helping either. Got to where the fish were holding and starting trolling. Wind was blowing pretty good out in open water, but of course that's where the fish were so we tuffed it out for a little while with only 1 small one. Moved around and around still no keepers. Starting trolling crankbaits with the outboard for stripers and still nothing.......seen a boat about a hundred yards away headed in that direction to see if they were having any luck and as we were pulling up they had 2 fish boatside. Began conversating and they said they had 8 channel cats within the hour they had been there. Of course I didn't have any of my catfish gear with me, but we rigged up our poles the best we could with what we had. All we had for bait was an old can of Vienna Sausages in the boat :laughing: Got set up and before too long the ultra light's drag was screaming. 5Lb channel, then 4Lb and then a 3LB. Not too bad for turning a bad day of crappie and striper fishing into a good day of catfishing. Thank God for the 3 mexican's on a 12ft Carolina Skiff that pointed us in the right direction :thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

When you troll these crankbaits for stripers how fast are you trolling, how deep is the water, and how deep are you running the crankbait? Thanks


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Trolling at about 2MPH and to be honest I'm not sure how deep the cranks are running. We were in water from 23-40ft and they got a little bit of grass on them in a few places. I'd guessimate about 15ft??? Not really sure though. Only second time trolling for stripers. We were there about a month ago and caught one within 5 minutes of trolling but he broke us off. Gonna try and figure it all out though!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh ok, we don't have river water consistently that deep where I'm at. I think a few stretches that's about 20', and then some random holes getting into the 30-40' range. So trolling for stripers where I'm at might not work, not sure. This is the first year that I'm trying to target them so I'm still learning the ropes. 

What kind of crankbaits are you using?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

seed....save a few so they can make more......


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Oh ok, we don't have river water consistently that deep where I'm at. I think a few stretches that's about 20', and then some random holes getting into the 30-40' range. So trolling for stripers where I'm at might not work, not sure. This is the first year that I'm trying to target them so I'm still learning the ropes.
> 
> *What kind of crankbaits are you using?*


Still experimenting. So far the only fish has come from a green hornet pattern. Not sure of the model but I think it was a bandit crank.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & sticking it out.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good fishing! For what you had to work with.


----------

